# Cherry Burl



## barry richardson (Apr 13, 2021)

Did a barter with @Eric Rorabaugh a while back for a big cherry burl blank. This is what I made from it, It was a real pleasure since cherry burl doesn't happen around here. About 5"x10". Thanks Eric!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 13, 2021)

NICE! NICE! NICE! Ready to send it back now?   Looks good, wish I had a big lathe and could make things like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 13, 2021)

World Class!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 13, 2021)

This is magnificent - thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 13, 2021)

Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 13, 2021)

Gawjus, just Gawjus!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice! What hollowing tool are you using to get inside at that width?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 13, 2021)

Beautiful form and chunk of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 13, 2021)

Another stunner Barry!! Beautifully turned to go with a beautiful piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 13, 2021)

That is fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 13, 2021)

Eye catching piece Barry. That wood makes you want to look at it, trying to understand it or figure it out. Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 13, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> NICE! NICE! NICE! Ready to send it back now?   Looks good, wish I had a big lathe and could make things like that.


I think I'll keep it.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 13, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice! What hollowing tool are you using to get inside at that width?


Thanks Frank, I used this tool here (on the left), an old timer I knew used to make these, and I got one. It works great for shapes like this, up to about this size, but this was about as far as I could reach with it. If I was a welder, I would try and make a little bigger one....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 13, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Frank, I used this tool here (on the left), an old timer I knew used to make these, and I got one. It works great for shapes like this, up to about this size, but this was about as far as I could reach with it. If I was a welder, I would try and make a little bigger one....
> View attachment 207080


@woodtickgreg


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 13, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Frank, I used this tool here (on the left), an old timer I knew used to make these, and I got one. It works great for shapes like this, up to about this size, but this was about as far as I could reach with it. If I was a welder, I would try and make a little bigger one....
> View attachment 207080


Looks simple. Right @woodtickgreg ?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2021)

Nicely done, Barry! I love the shape, and there’s so much to look at with that burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg





2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looks simple. Right @woodtickgreg ?


I've seen those done before but I've never been inclined to make one. The purpose is to help control the twist that happens with swan neck tools. I have always been of the mind that if the forces are that severe I should be using a hollowimg rig. But then again I've never used one with an outrigger like that to know if it's really worth while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 13, 2021)

Museum quality! In a league of its own! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 13, 2021)

As they say, you did the wood justice.


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 13, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Frank, I used this tool here (on the left), an old timer I knew used to make these, and I got one. It works great for shapes like this, up to about this size, but this was about as far as I could reach with it. If I was a welder, I would try and make a little bigger one....
> View attachment 207080


Do you remember the ol timer’s name?


----------

